# S4 Pic Thread



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Can we get a pic thread going???????????????*

Lets see your B6 S4. Just picked one up today










Looking for some inspiration


----------



## thecatch83 (Jun 28, 2004)

arrest me red! Good luck with that, nice car bro


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Here's some inspiration that I found


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Can we get a pic thread going??????????????? (moacur)*

Mine


----------



## Landrovah (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (clark w. griswold)*

Mine's still stock. This was before I had a bunch of scratches fixed from getting it shipped here. I may just do a Milltek exhaust and some black OZ Ultraleggeras:










_Modified by Landrovah at 7:21 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (Landrovah)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ItzDarrell)*

Very nice! Thanks for posting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sean2e (Sep 1, 2006)

sooooo...more pictures?


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: (Stg3BUG)*


----------



## SHEEZ (May 6, 2001)

*Re: (A+)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (SHEEZ)*

I like the new look of the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SHEEZ (May 6, 2001)

*Re: (SHEEZ)*























i wish..


----------



## xposed (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## thecatch83 (Jun 28, 2004)

Dude, freaking clean B6 on Benzos! Bravo!


----------



## DutchGuy1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*2003 Audi S4 B6 Avant*











_Modified by DutchGuy1 at 6:06 AM 2/19/2009_


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Audi S4 B6 Avant (DutchGuy1)*

seeing how alot of these S4s are lowered i was wondering if there are any problems people are having with their lowered S4s, and by problems i mean more along the lines of stuff hitting the ground that can easily break, like the oil pan in a MKIV, as i know that just lowering a car can bring on a whole lot of problems in itself.
i am trying to convince a friend to lower his S4 but he is being quite a vag!na saying that the roads are too bad in his area and that he doesnt want to scrape. he is very stubborn 

_Modified by Dutchmastr9 at 10:34 AM 2-23-2009_


_Modified by Dutchmastr9 at 10:34 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## Landrovah (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Audi S4 B6 Avant (Dutchmastr9)*

Dunno - roads out by you was one of the several reasons I sold my Ducati when I lived out that way. No fun and too many places where you can fall in a big hole.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: 2003 Audi S4 B6 Avant (Landrovah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Landrovah* »_Dunno - roads out by you was one of the several reasons I sold my Ducati when I lived out that way. No fun and too many places where you can fall in a big hole.

well a bike is a lil different than a car. yea the roads are bad but thats his only reason for not doing it


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (xposed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xposed* »_




one of my favorites...but Jeff please dont do red wheels















but what about this?








bags...ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*

Ha ha... No red wheels or bags for this one. Just some collies and some wheels. Already got the wheels. Just waiting on the collies.


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: (moacur)*

I just got RS4 reps and am dropping them off at the powdercoat shop Monday to be refinished. I'm thinking silver - any other recommendations? Pics with said recommendations? 








another angle to ease your decision. Either way, I don't like the "black chrome" or whatever this finish is.










_Modified by GruvenVR6 at 12:58 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## ReDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_








bags...ummmmmmmmmmm

Im going to need to get in contact with you about your bags, I plan on doing them next winter on my S4 Avant!


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenVR6* »_I just got RS4 reps and am dropping them off at the powdercoat shop Monday to be refinished. I'm thinking silver - any other recommendations? Pics with said recommendations? 








another angle to ease your decision. Either way, I don't like the "black chrome" or whatever this finish is.









_Modified by GruvenVR6 at 12:58 PM 3-6-2009_

leave'm just like this, and black out your trim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Landrovah (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenVR6)*

On those RS4 reps - are those 19s and stock ride height? Wondering what my S4 would look like with 19s but stock height.


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: (Landrovah)*

That's the look then - 19's with unaltered suspension. It sits pretty good. I wouldn't mind having it about an inch lower in front, but it looks natural the way it is. 235-35-19" Conti Sport3's on it, FYI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Here's some inspiration that I found

































anyone know what wheels these are?


----------



## audis4b6 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

they are RS4 replicas...black chrome


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (audis4b6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audis4b6* »_they are RS4 replicas...black chrome

he is asking about the wheels in the pic that he quoted


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not sure but raderwerks makes a nice replica..
http://www.raderwerks.com/whee...age=1


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Not sure but raderwerks makes a nice replica..
http://www.raderwerks.com/whee...age=1

thats a DZ rep...but thanks anyways


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

They are Work wheels. Capt Obvious now has them on his a4.


----------



## Audi Advocate (Nov 6, 2003)

*S4me*


----------



## Audi Advocate (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


----------



## SuperAvant (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (SuperAvant)*

Let me help

_Quote, originally posted by *SuperAvant* »_


----------



## vassmar (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Here's some inspiration that I found













Are these replica wheels or Porsche org. ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (vassmar)*

those are original from a porsche specific tuning company...i cant remember if they are techart or ruf wheels


----------



## VR_six (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vassmar)*

this is sick.


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

those are Ruf wheels....look unbelievable on that nogaro, hot damn!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (clark w. griswold)*

CLARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where have you been....its been a while


----------



## vassmar (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok, thanks. Are there any company that make replicas of it?


----------



## Sean2e (Sep 1, 2006)

i think we need more pics


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Sean2e)*

Winter mode, need to get some updated pics


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: (Rodknock)*


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (GruvenVR6)*

^ Your front S4 emblem is on the wrong side!


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (FastB7S4)*

Those rufs look sick


----------



## D.C. Design (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (xposed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xposed* »_
































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmcdetail (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Can we get a pic thread going??????????????? (moacur)*

just picked mine up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Rodknock)*


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

just got mine this past saturday and im absolutely loving it
in two weeks a giac tune and awe non-res catback exhaust will be added


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (a lifeless plague)*

you will not regret the awe track non-res, sounds amazing...


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats a DZ rep...but thanks anyways

Actually, I think that those are Miro wheels. Either way, they aren't a rep of DZs. DZs are in fact a "rep" of WRD Chevlon Mesh wheels, which I have on my Golf.
















I can't remember off of the top of my head exactly what the original wheels quoted and asked about are. Must have something to do with a 22 hour day, and it being 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## jmcdetail (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (a lifeless plague)*

I have an awe non resonated on order.I should have it soon.


----------



## Shoot Out (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (Rodknock)*


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Shoot Out)*


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (FastB7S4)*

money in the bank duder!!!!!
car looks ahhhhh may zing!!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Bnana)*

LOL. thanks!


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

The Sprint Blue with RS4 grill... amazing, gorgeous. Yours is the only car that actually looks awesome with the aftermarket LEDs.
My dad's Sprint


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (S4cabriofox)*

Here's mine. Got plenty of plans for it...but little cash.








And why are these forums so slow moving...in fact, most of them are, Audizine seems to move at a decent pace, but still slow. Am I missing any other good sites for B6 S4's?








_Modified by charlatan at 9:13 AM 5-20-2009_


_Modified by charlatan at 9:14 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (charlatan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlatan* »_Here's mine. Got plenty of plans for it...but little cash.








And why are these forums so slow moving...in fact, most of them are, Audizine seems to move at a decent pace,

I think the problem is that people on here tell others to check Audizine and no one on Audizine tells anyone to check on here.


----------



## breedawg4 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (moacur)*

QUOTE=moacur]Here's some inspiration that I found


































[/QUOTE]
What wheels are on that Nogaro blue, not the 5 star but the mesh wheels? Those look nice with the lip....[


----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (breedawg4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breedawg4* »_
What wheels are on that Nogaro blue, not the 5 star but the mesh wheels? Those look nice with the lip....[

Those are work wheels. They were for sale a couple months back but I think they sold.


----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (Rodknock)*

















not sure which one i like more they're both so damn sexy


----------



## ReDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (redeye)*


----------



## tatarin (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (ReDevil)*

here are some pics of mine


----------



## wuznmeTT (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (tatarin)*








IMG]


----------



## Meatstick62 (Apr 17, 2007)

My dad's 2004 B6 S4:
















































H&R coilovers
H&R rear sway bar
GIAC chip
AWE cat-back exhaust


_Modified by Meatstick62 at 2:21 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## T-TownTT (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Meatstick62)*

lets see some more cabrios! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

R32>S4 imo


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_R32>S4 imo

well considering your age, that would make sense.







thanks for your opinion, though.
here's a little something to think about while saving up for your r








































*disclaimer - i am not putting down r32s cause i do think they are great cars.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

I usually eat r32s for breakfast everytime they want to be on the menu... just with a gruppeM intake and a milltek exhaust...

















_Modified by darthcabby at 6:59 PM 10-15-2009_


_Modified by darthcabby at 7:44 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_R32>S4 imo

wtf is this isht? this is a S4 pic thread, not a imo thread. gtfo








old one 








old rolling shot

















_Modified by ItzDarrell at 2:11 PM 10-18-2009_


_Modified by ItzDarrell at 2:12 PM 10-18-2009_


----------



## von funkenstein (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (ItzDarrell)*

that black beast is hot!







anymore pics?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (von funkenstein)*

In his case when he had the car I was talkin about. Im gona miss seeing that thing around town forsure. He had built it sooo well.
Not saying that the S4 isnt a better platform though








¢¾


















_Modified by midwest dubin at 1:01 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## tatarin (Feb 14, 2008)

my contribution to this thread 
















and my winter mode


----------



## wahpao (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## Rodknock (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (FastB7S4)*


----------

